# Olympic Jujitsu?



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2002)

I learned tonight (from Grappling magazine) that jujitsu is attempting to become an olympic sport (see here, Question #12).

I am surprised that this organization does not use the spelling _jujutsu_ which I believe is preferred; I myself generally use jujitsu from habit.


----------



## Yari (Feb 4, 2002)

I don't mind the misspelling of jujitsu, but I do mind that jujitsu is becoming a sport. 

Jujitsu for me is not a sport, and "sportifising" it will only hurt it.  If you start practicing it as a sport, it'll be do this and that to win the competition, and jujitsu isn't meant to be "win" by rules!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 3, 2002)

They can call it what ever they want! But as long as it's done for sport it is Judo. Jutsu is the art of War. Kind of reminds me when people call the Korea War a conflict or police action. To me we had service man kill over there it was a war.

Bob Thomas:asian:


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

The win with out rules is good.
Ju Jitsu is many things to many people.

I have competed in this sport it is a lot of fun.
I have also competed in M.M A,
it to is fun.

I have been able to aply my Submissons in both.

Ju Jitsu will grow in many ways
There are some benafits.
 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2002)

That article must be false because Mr. Carver told us that Usjjf is not trying to become an olympic sport


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey there, mind if I ask who Mr. Carver is?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Angus (Sep 29, 2002)

Ok, I know the difference between Jujutsu (proper Japanese) and Jiu-jitsu (Brazilian), but what the hell is jujitsu? Is it just that nobody can spell? Something slightly different? I'm confused.  

With the advent of OJJ, you'll get more school popping up that focus on the sport side of the art, a la TKD. Whether it's good or not is up to you, but it will certainly bring more attention to JJ for the average person. It didn't for Pankration really, but that was ALWAYS purely a sport (correct me if I'm wrong, however), so it's a bit of a different situation.


----------



## Robert Carver (Sep 29, 2002)

Mr. Carver? Hey, that's me!  I am also the author of the article you are speaking of in Grappling Magazine.

First, both the article and the post that Mr. Denz is referring to is both correct. The part of my post he is referring to is:


> Also, JJIF Ju-Jitsu is NOT being considered for a spot in the Olympics. Rather, is it ALREADY a World Games Sport. Since the World Games is now under the patronage of the International Olympic Committee, it is already in the "Olympic Family". However, with the elimination of several sports from the Olympics pending, we will probably not be seeing Ju-Jitsu as an Olympic sport anytime soon.



What you read above is a short snapshop of the information presented in the article in Grappling Magazine. It is just explained in more detail in the article with regard to the relationship between the International World Games Association (WGA), International World Games Association (IWGA), the International Olympic Committee (IOC), and the General Association of International Sports Federations.  So technically, with the World Games now under the patronage of the IOC and the "third leg" of the Olympic movement, it already is in the Olympics.

If you would like to read the article online, go to http://www.usjujitsu.net/news/article.html 

Last, I personally prefer the _Jujutsu_ spelling over _JuJitsu_, mainly because it is more correct. _Jitsu_ is one of the early romanizations of the kanji, whereas _Jutsu_ is the newer, and since Romanji changes, it is more technically correct. However, in answer to why the USJJF uses _Ju-Jitsu_ instead of the more correct modern romanization is very simple. We decided to use it in order to be more in step with our international organization, the Ju-Jitsu International Federation (JJIF). The reason they use _jitsu_ is simply because at the time of their founding (over 40 years ago), _Ju-Jitsu_ was the term being used.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robert Carver _
> 
> *Last, I personally prefer the Jujutsu spelling over JuJitsu, mainly because it is more correct. Jitsu is one of the early romanizations of the kanji, whereas Jutsu is the newer, and since Romanji changes, it is more technically correct. However, in answer to why the USJJF uses Ju-Jitsu instead of the more correct modern romanization is very simple. ]
> I thought that Jujutsu was the correct way or old way of spelling it, and jujitsu, and jiujutsu are more modern. It seems alot of the japanese arts spell it jujutsu while alot of the schools from Europe and America spell it jujitsu.
> Bob:asian:*


----------



## Robert Carver (Sep 29, 2002)

Kempojujutsu:

Technically, the only "correct" way to write "jujutsu" is:





However, romanization standards change, just as use of the English language changes with time. "Jujitsu" and "Jiu Jitsu" are both early romanizations of the above kanji. As standards have changed, so has the interpretation as to what is, and is not correct. Thus, we now have Jujutsu as the "correct" romanization. 

You are correct that more European and American schools use Jujitsu. It is very understandable in the case of the Europeans, since Jujutsu was introduced to Europe and became popular there long before it made it to the U.S. As far as how the Japanese do it, I have seen some old books that have it romanized as both. In fact, I have a copy of "Illustrated Kodokan Judo", published in 1955 by Kodansha, that uses the romanization of "Jujitsu" throughout the book. It all is dependent upon the Romanji standards of the day. However, I would be willing to bet the most Japanese still spell it the way it is meant to be spelled...using the above kanji.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 29, 2002)

Nice to meet you Mr. Carver.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Jeff Cook (Sep 29, 2002)

I think it is quite interesting that the official KODOKAN website spells it "jujitsu." http://www.kodokan.org/e_basic/history.html

If the Japanese still romanize it that way, who's to say what is "correct" or "incorrect?"

Jeff Cook
Wabujitsu


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Hello in Florida
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> [BI thought that Jujutsu was the correct way or old way of spelling it, and jujitsu, and jiujutsu are more modern.  [/B]



I think that that is precisely backwards--_j(i)ujitsu_ was used from the 1950s and earlier, but _jujutsu_ is considered correct given current standards.


----------



## Jeff Cook (Sep 29, 2002)

Primo, 

Hello from Florida!  Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Jeff Cook
Wabujitsu


----------

